# Ranking of Reserve units in Ontario



## b.scheller (31 Dec 2004)

Hey, 
once again, another noob question but I'm thinking about joing the reserves and potentially later on the reg's. I wanted to know if there is some sort of a ranking system that could help me chose the regiment, or unit for me. I live in Hamilton so I have the possibility of joining the Argyll's or the Royal Hamilton Light Infantry. I could even go to the Lincoln Welland Regiment or the ones in Toronto, but I really want to know what I should be looking at. Websites seem to have some information but I rather know from a person's perspective instead of a website that is geared at selling recruitment.

Thanks
-bart


----------



## Love793 (31 Dec 2004)

If you live in Hamilton, you should look at the RHLI or the ASH of Canada, if your looking at the infantry.  There's also a Service Battalion and Sigs Sqn in Hamilton as well as a Med Coy.  Don't forget about HMCS Star as well (Sorry didn't want to offend any Navy guy who may be reading).  There's a wide variety of jobs avail in the reserve, don't just fall for the first recruiting "My unit's the best..." line you hear.  Check them, all out.  You might find a job that's more interesting than the ones you know about.


----------



## the 48th regulator (31 Dec 2004)

Why don't you go the the units and rank them yourself.  

The best, and only way to find out is to talk to some of the troops, and see things for your self.

(This feels like deja vu, I am sure I have said, and seen this answer to the same questiion before :)

dileas 
tess


----------



## Michael OLeary (31 Dec 2004)

Try this thread as an example of earlier similar discussions:

One good Reason I should join Reserve Artillery over Infantry  --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/21874.0.html

You will also find many informative threads linked from the Recruiting FAQ  --  [url]http://army.ca/forums/threads/21101.0.html[/url]

Start with the section titled Thinking About Joining  --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/21101/post-103974.html#msg103974


----------



## b.scheller (31 Dec 2004)

sorry...didnt mean to offend or annoy anyone

Happy new year anyway


----------



## humint (3 Jan 2005)

There isn't a ranking system for units -- at least not one like the MacLean's university edition. You'll need to go out and do your homework.

You can schedule a meeting with an Argyll recruiter by calling 905.541.ARMY, or you can drop by the armoury on a Wed evening at 6.30. The first Wed job info session is 12 Jan. But, our recruiters are in the office all this week.

In terms of ranking, it all depends on what you want out of a unit. Do you want training intensive, and money making opportunities, or do you want to kick-back, wear the uniform, and do occassional training. Different units can offer you different things.  

The Argylls are the biggest Infantry unit in the Brigade -- which can mean more casual employment opportunities (because more people are needed to do advance party or pre-Ex set up), more chances to get on courses, more in-house opportunities for full-time (Class B employment), and we have enough instructors and candidates to run our own driver wheel course, comms course, and recce course.  

It also depends on what type of training you want to do. The Argylls specialize in mountain and urban ops. Over the last year, we've sent troops to train with the British Army in urban ops, sent troops to compete in a soldier's competition in Scotland, and are sending troops to the US ARMY Mountain Ops school. We've also sent troops to train with the US Army and Marine, and had troops in the UK to train in mountain ops with the the Argylls (UK).  

Again, call to book an aoppointment, and we'll give you all the details in person.


----------



## Lexi (4 Jan 2005)

Psst, Bart... 
Guess who?  

Who ya gonna trust.. some Argylls recruiter or me, your buddy? 
Go RHLI!  

(... To the Argylls and other Rileys on this board, please don't make this a battle of the regiments...  ;D)


----------



## sigpig (4 Jan 2005)

Here is something else to consider. Unless things have changed dramatically in my six years away, reserve signal units will always have more money per person than militia units as they are under a separate command and funded differently. 

This usually means more opportunity for unit level training and employment. And if callouts are of interest to you, everyone needs signallers/communicators, there were always more, and more interesting, callouts available for sigs types. 

But, I am the first to admit that I am biased


----------



## humint (4 Jan 2005)

darn Riley's. Beat it, I'm working here. 

OK, kid, here's the real scoop on who's better ....

Actually, talk to the folks in each unit (not the recruiters) and find out what they have to say about moralE, training, and employment opportunities. 

If you like coffee and find voice procedure an exciting subject -- than definitely go Sigs.


----------



## sigpig (4 Jan 2005)

argylls_recruiting said:
			
		

> If you like coffee and find voice procedure an exciting subject -- than definitely go Sigs.



Everybody likes coffee   

Some of the trades available in the sigs units can actually help get jobs in the _real_ world. 

I did the infantry thing for a year when I joined the reserves - tq1 infantry (don't know what it's called now), then off to gagnam for Phase II infantry when I went offiicer. Then I went sigs when I got back. Yes, I was weak and soft - and much happier  ;D


----------



## 2FERSapper (4 Jan 2005)

No offense but sigs have all that money b/c they have no troops. i think the sigs unit in toronto has like 14ppl per parade night. I think the int boys have more than that. If you want to talk on a radio all day and drink coffee when you or a newer guy has made it then ya...sigs is the place for u


----------

